# New Crank Pulley released



## BH Factory (Nov 2, 2007)

WRPTechnology has just released a crank pully for the 350Z that is 1.2 ounces lighter than the UR and 14% underdriven (1% more than UR). 



Bailys Hyperformance Factory and WRPTechnology are holding a group buy for the newly realesed part for the 350Z. the group buy is 150 shipped for the pulley and you will need to get a new belt. i can send you the belt for an extra 30 dollars if you dont want to try to find it on your own.


WRPTechnology.com


----------

